# Fence feeder



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone built a fence line feeder and have any pictures or building plans they would like to share? Doesn't have to be super fancy just looking for some different ideas and ways to feed grain. I'm tired of getting run over every time I try to feed the goats


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you mean a feeder tbat sits on the fence so you dont have to go in everytime?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

following. Every feeder I've put on the fence has gotten ruined by the goats. So I'd love to see one that I can feed the grain without getting killed too! lol

So far my best solution is three fenced areas, and within those fenced areas I have two dog kennel chain link type things. 

2 goats go in one chainlink for feeding, 1 goes in the other. 

3 goats in one yard, tied up.

The rest of the goats are split between the other two yards.

JUST FOR FEEDING. UGH. Ring around the goat yard is so time consuming.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Do you mean a feeder tbat sits on the fence so you dont have to go in everytime?


More like a feeder that's on the outside of the fence and the goats stick their head through. The person feeding would just have to walk the fence line and dump feed into the trough


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I don't have it but I saw a friend of mine that has something. Basically it's a long feeder on the inside of the fence line and the fence (beef panels) and leaned over so they can pour the grain threw the fence from the outside. For the feeder it's self it could be something as simple as a big PVC pipe or whatever pipe is big enough to cut in half. You can then get some boards and make it so it has legs and up off the ground.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Let me see if I can find pictures of a couple of my feeders. They are mainly hag feeders, but one has a trough, and the other I plan on adding a trough to when I get the chance.

I don't think they are exactly what you are looking for, but it might give you some ideas.

....

So this one is in my barn this is the view from the goats' side...I am able to pour grain, and toss hay in from the non-goat side. No fighting the "starved" animals.

It has a trough that is ~10 wide at the bottom, then the hay part angles off at 30degrees? They do out their feet in it sometimes, but works pretty well.









....

This one is also mainly a hay feeder. I plan on adding a trough on the inside using a 2x8 or 2x6 for the bottom and a 2x4 or 2x6 for the front. Then I can pour the grain from the outside and it should slide right into the trough.


----------



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

I saw this at a farm and thought it was pretty cool. I do not know how to make it I just took pictures of it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A friend of mine has beef panels as a fence and leaned it in (top goes into the pen farther then the bottom) and has all her feeders and pans up against it so she can just pour threw the beef panel.
I want to make something like this








I actually want to make it for Hay not grain but either way lol I've kinda been going back and forth on this for years since mine have horns. Some are small horns and some are huge grow up dairy horns so I didn't know how I could get this done so one Goats head could fit but another goat couldn't crawl out. But once I make my gates for my kidding stalls by doe with the biggest horns could poke her head out and my smaller does still stayed in. If you would like I can get you how many inches the boards are apart. But again I haven't tried this just love the idea of It. I'm hopefully going to take out a section of fence and do this or just make big squares like this this fall though


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Flyingfurr said:


> View attachment 133623
> View attachment 133625
> I saw this at a farm and thought it was pretty cool. I do not know how to make it I just took pictures of it


It looks pretty simple. Two frames of plywood sandwiched to the fence. With a drawer that slides through them where the fence was cut out. And make sure both ends of drawer are large enough they won't go through the frames.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice suggestions.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Looks like a window box with a back on it


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

A local 4H kid made this, I thought it was pretty cool. I'm going to try and have my husband make something similar so I don't have to go inside the pen and feed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really nice.


----------

